# Why does everyone dislike Meyer?



## mowmannnn (Sep 6, 2002)

I was just wondering. I mean, there are a few guys on the board that run them, but, the majority does not care for them. Just wondering why?


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Please understand that I do not own a Meyer plows, from with my experience on Plowsite, I have seen many posts about problems with Meyer pumps and coils. There would be a post or two about Meyer pump problem each week. Meyer is known as the part company. 

Do some searching in this site. You will find quite some threads about them.


----------



## bds landscaping (Jan 30, 2003)

i never used one but by the looks of them they seem to be weak and not as heavy duty as other plows like western. boss and dimound


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

Their reputation for being unreliable is just to big for my liking.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

BDS, you left out a good namebrand, Fisher.  Mike


----------



## mowmannnn (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't know? Maybe it is just we don't get enough snow down here so we don't have to push as hard as the rest of you guys! I haven't had to do anything but regular maint on my plow. I had a used Meyer before this one and I had it 3 years, I think the whole plow was like 7 years old. I never had a problem with it either.


----------



## mulchmonkey2000 (Jul 1, 2002)

first plow was a meyer. It was so slow compared to the western's i could take a nap while waiting for it to angle


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

In the early 90's, I had dinner with a group that included a Regional Sales Rep for Meyer's (at the time). He told me that "Meyers isn't in the plow business, we're in the parts business". Said it was just like razor blade business.....

Soured me on Meyers right then and there....

Plus, I owned one once and it was junk. 

All our guys in Erie carry spare parts for our subs. Guess what brand of parts we carry, exclusively......


----------



## elitelandscape (Oct 24, 2002)

Don't get me wrong here but Meyer and Diamond is the same company is it not????????

I have Diamond on my trucks basically because a friend of mine sells them. They work great. I have never had a problem yet "Knock on Wood"
I replied to a post about plowing with a 1500 chev silverado and low and behold the stupid thing fell apart i replaced the transmission not 3 days later and it's a 2001.


----------



## snow_man_48045 (Nov 24, 2002)

*Meyer*

Yes Diamond and Meyer are the same company. Been is buss. since 1926.


----------



## bds landscaping (Jan 30, 2003)

your right fisher is a good name just forgot blizzard is coming up in the game to


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Myers plows*

had lots of them on my trucks over the years Never bent any thing on an ST model, and the mount frame under the jeeps holds up pretty well.

Still today though if I were buying new I would buy a western.

And I still prefer the permanent frame mounts for the lift kits, not the minute mounts. Of course, you guys know that I run belt driven, so life is simpler for me when it comes to hooking up.


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

I've had Meyer for over 4 years, they've been great. I'll admit the E47 pump is slow, but I upgraded to the E-60s and I love them now. I've had good product support here as well. I know we don't get half the snow you do back east, so I wouldn't know how they would stand up in extreme use, but I'm more than happy, and will keep buying Meyer. Its all about what works for you.


----------



## mowmannnn (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, someday when I have more money than I know what to do with(Yeah right!) I plan to get a 3/4 or one ton and a Western V. The guy I sub for has all Western stuff and he just purchased another V. I have ran them a little and they sure are nice, but mine is paid for and that makes for a big difference! All the paychecks are mine! My other problem is, I have been a Chevy man all my life and the 2003's look terrible with the new front ends! Unless they seriously grow on me, I will buy a Dodge or Ford!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yes the 2003s look terrible. I started a thread on this very topic in the Chevy Forums a while ago and boy did the thread get alot of replies and views. Go take a look at the thread. You may have to go back a page or 2 to find it as it falls back as it gets older with no new replies. Its titled "2003 Chevrolet Trucks" by me Mike 97 SS. Mike


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

meyer =first in the game an first in the name meyer snowplows. personally its all up to you the owner of your likings . i love meyers products never had any major problems an always got great customer service.i i bought a new one today it will be a meyer!!


----------



## mowmannnn (Sep 6, 2002)

I have a very good dealer here in Springfield. They will pretty much drop everything to get the snowplow operators back out in the snow.


----------



## Mac (Jan 24, 2001)

One Letter Two Number

E-47


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

one thing i could say about meyers and diamond.THEY BLOW!! funny thing my house and my shop are not even a block away from the dealer.i go 40 miles out of my way to a western dealer.now you say did i ever have a meyers or diamond???
Yes two meyers stl 7.5 and a 6.6.i had a diamond for one season until the trip edge snapped off then the a frame bent.had pump problems with meyers and springs snapping right and left.my buddy bent the plow mold board on the right side.was in a 45 degree angle bent back.now my westerns have held up well.last night i slid on ice doing 30 mph and hit a guard rail head on with the plow.snapped a spring and a torsion bar on my front end but that was it for damage.no i wasn't plowing when this happened.i was coming off 91 to the rt 34 connector.the ct boys know where this is im sure


----------



## windmill (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lee Mendenhall _
> *I will buy a Dodge or Ford! *


*NOOOooooo* not a Fff. . .Can't say it.

I too have a Meyer blade and can't say enough about the support I get from the dealership. They're 300 miles away and can have anything in the same day or overnight. I think there are a number of closet Meyer plowpeople out there, it's just that there are a few squeeky guys who keep chirping every now and then so it seems like the majority doesn't like Meyers.  
Mike 97 SS I am sooooo proud of you, not a bad word about Meyer. You must be fit to burst, what does it feel like?:waving:


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

buy one and find out  I have a e-47 on my truck now and its very slow and kind of crappy. But i got it free so really can't complain. I had a western plow on my old blazer that looked like it was a million years old, but worked great. If i was buying new i would go with a western just my $.02


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Its killin me, but Im holding it in the best I can. I think Im doing pretty good actually.   Mike :waving:


----------



## mowmannnn (Sep 6, 2002)

I think a snow plow is just about like any other piece of equipment. If you abuse them, then they are going to break no matter what! I don't really think different brands are better or worse. But then again, the only ones I have seen in action are Meyer and Western. Oops! Scratch that! There is one lonely Blizzard in Springfield. Don't know where he got it from but, I do know he had a ton of problems the first year he had it. I like the concept of the plow though!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

"I don't really think different brands are better or worse...."

Oh now im itching to say something, BUT Ill just keep sitting here holding it all in! LOL.   Mike


----------



## snow_man_48045 (Nov 24, 2002)

True, have heard of alot lot a problems with those Blizzards too, and they haven't been in business that long..


----------



## elitelandscape (Oct 24, 2002)

Who ever is your best local dealer is the best kind of plow to buy my plow sales guy came at 3 am and gave me a truck because my trannny went. excellent service.

I'm not sure but up here in canada i have never seen a Western dealer or a Boss dealer. I did a search and there are actually no dealers. wait i lied there was one guy selling boss last year and he went out of business.


cheers


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

My first plow was a Meyers, I haven't owned one since. The plow was too light duty, I was constantly welding the frame after factory welds had cracked. With only two trip springs, you couldn't push wet snow, the plow would fold over. If you got a big pile going, the plow would often float up on the pile and the you were stuck.

I also had problems with the pump, an electric Monarch unit. the right solenoid would stick closed so it wouldn't angle in that direction. I'd have to find something to push against to blow it open.

I will say their municipal duty plow does look much stronger than what I had, but I hear the issues with the pumps here too.


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Myers? We dont run no stinking Myers, LoL


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

because myers plows are junk .i would not put one on my trucks even if they where free.their great if you own a plow repair business.


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

To answer the post Diamond/Meyers since 1926.. This is not true. Diamond was disgruntled Fisher employees that broke off from Fisher. I remember when they left Fisher in ME and were going highway dpt to hwy dept, NH/VT/MA/CT/ RI etc, trying to get started. If you look at the original Diamond, it is a spitting image of Fisher with added cross brace at A frame. I'm trying to remember when this started, and think it 82 or so. Diamond/Fisher joined in 98 I think it was.


----------



## Pickering snow removal (Jan 8, 2003)

*meyer*

Mike i was hoping you would just say it but you have been very good at holding back . mmmmeyer have one will give to good home , condtions iam not respons for

1 frostbite from working on it at a job site

2 its temper morning sickness, or its constant love for m-1 oil

3 not wanting to carry its load on heavy pushes always needing big brother to finish the pile . {western}

hey other than that i like it i think they would be ok for a resi contracter with a small number of accounts but honestly for large lots and buss accounts they dont hold a flickerof a flame to a western sorry just my 33.5 cents worth


----------



## SnowLane (Jan 22, 2003)

I have had Meyer plows for 20 years and I never had a pump failure (E-47). Also only had to replace a lost plow pin and a broken pivot pin on a 10 year old plow before they offered the pivot pin with grease fitting. These plows are ST's not the commercial series and never had a problem with bending or breaking. I am still running my original Meyer plow purchased in 1979 by my dad. It looks a little rusty bit it still works fine. Seems to me that preventive maintenance is the trick. Changing fluid yearly and replace motor brushes every 3-5 years.


----------



## jonw440 (Dec 26, 2002)

Maybe I am too new to plowing. (Only 6 years) and the same Meyer E-47. Oh the plow came on a 1979 Ford Bronco, so I dont really know how old everything is. I am guessing early 80's by the way the lift and angle switchs look. I just bought a new EZ mount to put it on my 92 Bronco. After I installed it on my 92 (with NEW wires, clean electrical connections and new solinoid) this thing ROCKS!!!!!!! It goes up and down as fast as I need and the angle will move just as fast. I have only had three times it failed me. One hose blew, an "O" rings leaked and the solinoid crapped out. Funny thing is the solinoid did not work all the time since I bought it. So If I ever have to buy a new one.... it would be a Meyer! OH one more thing. I have not done ANY maint. on the plow since I bought it! I will this summer, IE replace filters (didnt know I had any until I learned it on this board) Drove it hard and put it away wet!


----------



## mulchmonkey2000 (Jul 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lee Mendenhall _
> * I have been a Chevy man all my life and the 2003's look terrible with the new front ends! Unless they seriously grow on me, I will buy a Dodge or Ford! *


Lee, I have to say i agree with you. If i could afford to go new right now it would be a Ford. Wouldn't even think twice about it.


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

One of the plows I am running is the Meyer my father bought new in '76. It has had minor problems, cracked A-frame, broken springs, motor went out on the pump, but overall it has made me money. That is what we are all in business for. 

I would really like to try out another brand of plow, but there is no dealer support around here. Support for the Meyer is not that great either, so I have invested many dollars into spare parts. If I was to change brands, it would be expensive. I will not say Meyer is the greatest plow, but I will not say that it has not made me money.

Andy

Edit: 
I believe the reason you see so many questions concerning Meyer pumps is that most of the people that are asking the questions are fairly new to plowing, and / or bought a used pump. Somebody buys a used pump in good faith, hooks it up, and the pump has problems due to the previous owner. Of course there are lemon pumps out there, but I believe that 99% of Meyer pump problems are either bad grounds, or comtaminated fluid. I am not starting a fight here, it's just the way I see it.


----------



## Pickering snow removal (Jan 8, 2003)

long i respect your feeling on meyer you said about not knowing the orgin of the used pump , My situation is this last march i bought a brand new e-47 from my dealer 875.00 know call me stuipd its ok i felt new pump would have like a new refurbished unit since the angle cyls were replaced the year before , Ok so after tons of advice from all the great people hear i still have a new sick cow everymorning this pump has less than 20hrs on it and i have had to replace the ram seal. Know if i wanted to give the whole truck to the dealer 50 miles away for has he said it a few days he could {probley} figure it out huh ok well like everyone hear thats not a real possiblity my warr will run out in about 30 days so all of this said i hope people from meyer read this you sold me the pump cash and carry but yet i have to go threw a ton of bull to get warr repairs, I even spoke to meyer themselfs i offered this, give me a new pump warr tear this unit that i purchased apart if you dont find something wrong i will pay for another {answer cant do that } So when people ask my opinion , i stay with what works for my company If i was ever aproached by a meyer salesman {my answer sorry cant do that} in closing of my last post i said my 33cents worth cause after all the suggestions and ideas i was given and tryed thats about what i have left in my pocket amen


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

Hey Lee I'm with you on the new look on the chevy's. Although the GMC is alot better looking than the chevy's. Anywho, I have 2 meyers and for the amount of plowing I do they work fine, BUT if I lived in an area that gets more snow I would definetly look into a BOSS, FISHER, or Blizzard. Both of my setups are used and I have had both motors rebuilt, my decision, and new connectors and repainted, new wiring just to be safe. They just don't quite have the kahones that the other brands do. just my $1.99 plus tax.....lol


----------



## tovoninc (Nov 1, 2001)

I have been around Meyers and Westerns for 20 years and currently own an 8' Meyer with 4 trip springs and an E-47. I can keep up with anyone I have been teamed up with so far. I mounted my slick stic to the door so both hands contribute - I can shift or steer with my right arm while the left arm is at the arm rest positioning the plow - even while backing up. The plow setup has never left me stranded but then again neither have any of my vehicles I operate. I "PM" (preventative maintenance) all of my equipment weekly - typically it involves a few minutes to look for loose fasteners, oil leaks etc. 

The Boss plows are great looking and have features that Meyers don't have. We don't have the snow events that happen from lake effect or even that of the east coast but I like my plow setup.

One man's junk is another man's treasure! Call me Fred Sanford!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I had 2 Meyer plows,they are junk.I run Fisher,Western and Boss.They are good plows.I havent needed my western /Fisher dealer since i bought the plows new over 6 yrs ago.The boss required a call to dealer to send me the updated roll pins for the Rt3 attachment,thats really all.Just change the fluid,and an occasional marker flag,which I can get at the Napa store.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

I could lead you by the hand and show you a graveyard of Meyers products but I can't find even 2 or 3 abandoned Fishers, Westerns, or Boss plows together.

On the upside of things I'd like to leave you with a little saying that I apply to many things in life (just insert any object name on the underline):

""any plow is better than no plow"


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

I also agree that Meyers might be a little on the weaker side of plows unlike many new plows that seem to have been built stronger. I have nothing against Meyers totally I just see more "dependibility"? in other plow types.


----------



## OhioPaver (Jan 30, 2003)

*light weight*

Set all the plows you have seen side by side & it is obvious at how cheap Meyer plows are built. Especially when compared to Fischer, Boss, Hiniker & even Snow Way


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Its not just the weight and lack of strenth of the plow assy.The powerpacks,both E47,and E60 are nothing but trouble.I always see guys working on them,usually a bad coil or full of water in the oil.Its the total package thats lacking,IMO.Guys who park them inside out of the rain my have better luck with them.My buddy got a cover for his e60 it was giving him troube every storm with water.it hasnt acted up since he put the cover on.


----------



## mowmannnn (Sep 6, 2002)

Yep! Never had any problems like the ones you guys have described so far!(knock on wood!) Every time my truck gets done for the day or night of plowing, I swing by the carwash and blast all the snow and salt off of both the plow and truck! Then, I let the beast sit the the heated garage and dry off overnight and give it a good once over the next day. If it isn't going to snow for awhile, I generally take the plow off, set it on the dollies, and shove it up to the front of the garage. I guess that is why I don't have the problems others have had. I keep it clean, maintained, and shedded when not in use!


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

I had a meyer 7.5 ft husky on my power wagan and in three yrs only had to weld it one time. My father had two of them and he they were always in need of a weld job. All the plows had the fact belt drive pump and lasted the life of the trucks.
Lamarbur, Diamond never worked for fisher nor did he have any part of fisher. But in the mid seventies diamond did come to fisher with his idea of V plow (which was the first plow diamond made.) I got that info from a book called plowing with the storm. ( The history of Fisher Engineering


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

I own all meyers and i never had any major problems except a broken pivot pin.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

2 MYERS NEVER A PROBLEM LOOK ON THIS SITE ALL THE PLOWS HAVE PROBLEMS THE COMPETITION LIKES TRASHING EACH OTHER
ASK A CHEVY OWNER THE BEST TRUCK HES GOING TO TELL YOU BUY A CHEVY. FORD GUY GOING TO TELL YOU TO BUY A FORD
DODGE GUY GOING TO TELL YOU TO BUY A FORD LOL

IN MY AREA THERES AN AWFUL LOT OF MYER PLOWS PUSHING 

SNOW AND MAKING MONEY




CARDOCTOR

98 RAM2500
79 F350
86F250
99 YAMAHA WOLVERINE 48" PLOW:waving:


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

well sence I havent seen it posted yet



> " Buy a Meyers, buy the best. Plow the sidewalk, and shovel the rest. "


























yes I own a Meyer, seems like everybody thinks they are junk. my C-8 is awesome, scrapes better, angles tighter, and can stack higher then my buddies BOSS straight blade. IMO the Meyers are more durable then the Blizzard plows, I see more ***** threads about Blizzard then Meyer. as long as you run a st (standard duty) you are going to have problems because it is a light duty plow.

~Nate~


----------



## dangerousdarren (Jan 13, 2003)

mine is a meyer, but haven't had a chance to use it yet(still laying in the back yard - no pump yet) but the guy i have plowed for has a couple meyers and he prefers western(that's what's on his truck). it does seem like we have had to work on the meyers a lot. the western and fisher we haven't had to work on for the past 3 years i've been plowing for him. if i had the money for a new one i would consider the hieker(sp). haven't ever used one, but they look very well built and the boss says the farm equipment they sell is top quality stuff.
as for new trucks i think all 3 brands are ugly as sin. give me the previous body style dodge - mid ninties - they look good


----------



## mulchmonkey2000 (Jul 1, 2002)

i like the mid 90's dodges too. I just know too many people that had problems with the tranny's with less than 50k miles on them. The grills on the new ones are just too big IMO.


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Meyers more durable than a Blizzard??? that doesnt say much about your welding and fabrication smarts if you cant see that difference. The blizzard has far more steel and bracing-try looking at one close up. You forget I have had all of the above exept a V-blade of which I have run my friends V- I'll stick with my blizzard, or boss or fisher.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

My friend who has an auto/truck repair shop in NY stays in business because of meyer practically. I went into his shop last saturday to visit him. I walk in the door and 2 E-47's are sitting there. In his bay, he had 3 more E-47's and one E-60 to repair. One would think that a plow company who's been in business for over 75 years, their products would reflect that. I guess not. 

I'll stick with my fisher.


Bryan


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate's Plowing _
> *IMO the Meyers are more durable then the Blizzard plows, I see more ***** threads about Blizzard then Meyer. ~Nate~ *


I'm waiting for Jerre Heyer to enter the building on that one!


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Roger, You rang???

I would have been here sooner but the last few weeks of near zero temps have kept us busy fixing all the Meyer's plows. The phone has been ringing off the hook. Seems they have a little problem with water in the pumps.

JAA was right on the money with his coment about Meyers being a parts company not a plow company. We make good money on Meyer parts and repairs.

Like the guy in NY who makes quite abit of his living on Meyers repairs, we do quite a bit of Meyers work. We get endless phone calls about frozen pumps and stuck valves that won't let them lift or angle.........but then again if the plow's down on the ground it's moving snow right.

As to the Blizzard ***** threads Nate....there out there just like every other plow.

As for durability vs a meyers....from a machinist and welding standpoint they are second to none. Constant improvements in the fabrication and assembly make each year a better unit. It only took customer feedback to go from stitch to full seam welding.

All hardware is grade 8 including the washers. Lock nuts are standard . not nylock style.

Down time is minimum.. Have had problems with them. Loose hoses, fittings, blown hoses and some electrical but they are minor compared to the performance on cleanup and lot clearing.

When looking at the # of plows running in my market and the # of Blizzard calls I get compared to the others out there it's alot less Blizzard calls and fewer Blizzard repairs on average than any of the other brands we see in the shop ( Western, Boss, Fisher, Meyer, Sno-Way ) We do see a few Curtis and Hiniker plows now and again but there are not that many out there in our market.

IMHO........from the repair and service standpoint if you don't buy a Blizzard then buy a Boss then Western then Fisher followed by Sno-way and finally Meyer. Curtis and Hiniker fall in there between West and Fisher IMO just because of the trip edge damage we see to the Fishers here. Lot's of Cowboys plowing snow.

Sorry to ramble I forgot this thread started out about Meyer plow's and that's what it should go back to. So here's my lineup for tommorow.

Call guy to pick up his 8.6 Fisher V ( damaged packing sucked into valve body and wiring repair). Blizzard install. New cutting edge on Blizzard. Fisher trip edge repair. Meyer pivot pin repair on 7.5. Meyer A frame repair on 10'. Meyer pump's on the floor to do 2 E-47, 1 E-60. Then head out back to grab the next meyer coming in for A-frame and Quadrant pivot point repair.

Sorry Nate..

Jerre


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

P.s. I forgot to tell you I LOVE MEYERS SNOW PLOW's..................they keep my welder busy..

Jerre


----------



## The_Burning_Rom (Jan 11, 2003)

I'll admit that the E-47 pump is junk...but my meyer blade has stood up to the punishment quite well. It's 13 years old..and still going strong. Hopefully I can get the pump upgraded to an E-57 for next year..and that will be good to go! Then I just need to find another 79 Ramcharger (best plow vehicle ever..PERIOD!) and I'll be set!  

The Burning Rom


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

You go Jerre!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Someone say Cowboy???


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Blade holding up.........Guess I'll have to get into my picture pages and show them holding up well. Holding up the snow removal process....

I will concede the Ram charger was quite the impressive vehicle..

Pelican are you ready for the shopping cart 200 relay yet ?

Think we could do a little pole bending or barrel racing with the rigs? Spurs haven't worked too well on the super duty so I guess I'll have to put them back till spring when I get the Arab back out. Jerre


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

We have 1 Meyer on our 88 Dodge. Had it since new, and I realize thats a lot of plowing.... but... we had problems every year. Frozen pump frequently ( and yes we changed the fluid every year with genuine Meyers Blue), changed many coils ( luckly its an easy fix), couplers, bent frame & attachment points, the hand held LED membrane controller lasted 1 season, replaced broken springs, etc. We have 3 other plows, all Fisher. Other than a paint problem ( on a 1997 model) and a failed motor on a 2001 model, we havent had any other problems. I just recently heard the 1997 paint failure would have been covered under waranty if I had brought it in. I think the Meyer would have been a fine plow for the occasional part time plower, but it doesn't seem to be built the same as the HD Fisher units for commercial plowing of large parking lots and roadways. I would love to see a Blizard, but I havent heard of any dealers around here.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

CPSS, Bob Frost Excavating in Schenectady is where I bought my 810.


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

I have a 82' Meyer E-47 setup. It's been on four separate trucks and is still in operation. Minor wear and tear problems but nothing major. I just replaced the electric motor for the first time last year. Cost me approx $65.00 at my local Carquest parts dealer. I have replaced the center pivot pin once and the moldboard is built lighter which in turn is more prone to rust.
For the most part it's been a very good unit and years of operation but I will agree that it is a light duty setup.
I have two Westerns. One that's an 80', (official plow of the winter olympics), and an 87'. 
I still have both of them and they are still in operation. They too have been switched over from older trucks and have given me years of dependability. Just the usual minor problems like a blown hose or fused solinoid.
They are much heavier built and cut through the snow nicely.

Bottom line, I agree with everyone that the Meyers doesn't seem to be built as heavy but I can't say that it has let me down either. I can't complain.
Jake.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Pelican, does Bob frost have a shop to install, or is it cash and carry? I like the fact that T&T Truck Equipment in Latham, NY ( Fisher Dealer) has a large shop, and is open 24 hrs during storms if something breaks.


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

CPSS I had a 810 put on at Bob Frosts, nice shop, good install you wont be disapointed.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Bob Frost does have a shop for installations, although it's not entirely dedicated to snowplows. When I was there late last season, he had 5 plows in stock, said he had sold 60 for the season and had what looked like a well equipped parts room.

I did cash & carry because of the ride for me, it was 3 hours away. He was the closest dealer with a plow in stock at the time.

Schenectady isn't too far from you, is it?


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

No, Schenectady is only a couple of mins away. And i know where you are also. Did a job in Harrisville a while back.....


----------

